# How Many do you recognise 2



## David H (Jun 5, 2013)

Last one this week.








*Good Luck*


----------



## Steff (Jun 5, 2013)

d, blackadder
a 2 point 4 children
e, citizen smith
b,alfresco
c,bergerac


----------



## Northerner (Jun 5, 2013)

F - Mind Your Language


----------



## Steff (Jun 5, 2013)

i, to the ends of the earth?


----------



## David H (Jun 5, 2013)

Steff said:


> d, blackadder
> a 2 point 4 children
> e, citizen smith
> b,alfresco
> c,bergerac



Well Done Steff, all of them are correct


----------



## David H (Jun 5, 2013)

Northerner said:


> F - Mind Your Language



Yes Alan Well Spotted.


----------



## David H (Jun 5, 2013)

Steff said:


> i, to the ends of the earth?



"fraid not but good guess.


----------



## David H (Jun 5, 2013)

The last 3  are G, H and I any ideas ???


----------



## Northerner (Jun 5, 2013)

David H said:


> Yes Alan Well Spotted.



Who could forget the lovely Francoise Pascale?


----------



## David H (Jun 5, 2013)

*Clue Time*

*G.* * Clue:* Not unlike Revenge.

*H.* *Clue:* Possible flood barrier

*I.* *Clue* The end to a popular rhyme is beggar man, thief.


----------



## Steff (Jun 5, 2013)

i,smileys people


----------



## rachelha (Jun 5, 2013)

I: tinker tailor, soldier, spy.


----------



## David H (Jun 5, 2013)

Steff said:


> i,smileys people



Sorry not right Steff


----------



## David H (Jun 5, 2013)

rachelha said:


> I: tinker tailor, soldier, spy.



Well Done Rachelha, you propably got it from my clue.

Tinker, tailor, soldier, sailor, rich man, poor man, *beggar man, thief*


----------



## Steff (Jun 5, 2013)

David H said:


> Sorry not right Steff



im obviously putting far to much effort into these then, cause that also fits the answer i gave, just takes more thinking


----------



## rachelha (Jun 5, 2013)

David H said:


> Well Done Rachelha, you propably got it from my clue.
> 
> Tinker, tailor, soldier, sailor, rich man, poor man, *beggar man, thief*



Yes, it was the clue which gave it away!


----------



## David H (Jun 5, 2013)

rachelha said:


> Yes, it was the clue which gave it away!



The other 2 are so easy once you see the clues.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 5, 2013)

G - The Fall and Rise of Reginald Perrin?

H - I thought this might be 'The Brothers', but that doesn't fit with the clue


----------



## David H (Jun 5, 2013)

Northerner said:


> G - The Fall and Rise of Reginald Perrin?
> 
> H - I thought this might be 'The Brothers', but that doesn't fit with the clue



Good try, but I'm afraid your wrong on both counts.


*Further Clues:*


*G:* John and Emma.

*H.*issued when the water rises


----------



## Steff (Jun 5, 2013)

The avengers, g
Sandbaggers ,h


----------



## David H (Jun 5, 2013)

Steff said:


> The avengers, g
> Sandbagged ,h



Well done Steff you finally put it to bed.

I know it didn't look like John Steed and Emma Peel, that's why I choose it.

The other one was The Sandbaggers as opposed to sandbagged.


Back next week with a brand new show. 

*Now what programme did that line come from ????? **(even I don't know)*


----------



## Steff (Jun 5, 2013)

You missed me editing it 30 secs later


----------



## Northerner (Jun 5, 2013)

David H said:


> Well done Steff you finally put it to bed.
> 
> I know it didn't look like John Steed and Emma Peel, that's why I choose it.



Looked like Leonard Rossiter to me!


----------



## Steff (Jun 5, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Looked like Leonard Rossiter to me!



It did to me as well I looked back in my brain to all of his shows but clue Wundt fit


----------



## David H (Jun 5, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Looked like Leonard Rossiter to me!



The old eyesight is fading (much like mine).

As an aside, the phrase 'back next week with a brand new show' which show did it come from ???

I'm thinking a cartoon of some sort !!! (maybe I'm wrong)


----------



## Steff (Jun 5, 2013)

Line is from heckle and jeckle btw


----------



## David H (Jun 5, 2013)

Steff said:


> Line is from heckle and jeckle btw



Thought it might be but wasn't sure.

I'm off to bed got to do a bit of paid work at 5am.


----------

